# Snack Sticks in the Dehydrator



## jwcnj4502 (Mar 1, 2015)

Making some snacks on this snowy winter day. Started yesterday with a hunk of eye round that I ground up.













044.JPG



__ jwcnj4502
__ Mar 1, 2015






I had some "sausagemaker"mixes that I mixed into 2 one pound batches. One Cajun Spice and one Jerky Spice. Never had either one so we'll see how they are.













001.JPG



__ jwcnj4502
__ Mar 1, 2015






Let them rest in the fridge while I got things ready.













042.JPG



__ jwcnj4502
__ Mar 1, 2015






Used my jerky gun and got them loaded on the racks













002.JPG



__ jwcnj4502
__ Mar 1, 2015


















003.JPG



__ jwcnj4502
__ Mar 1, 2015






And away we go. I'll check the results in a few hours.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks good so far

DS


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been thinking of doing something similar but i think I'm gonna cold smoke them first and finish in dehydrater.

Don't leave out any details I'm gonna be following on this one!


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 2, 2015)

They gotta be done by now... [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks good but we need a finished product pic !


----------



## jwcnj4502 (Mar 2, 2015)

Finished sticks minus a good number of which have been already eaten. Took some to work today for some friends to try.













001.JPG



__ jwcnj4502
__ Mar 2, 2015






The Jerky Spice ones were my choice of the two.Nice mild flavor but no real "kick" to it. The Cajun spice wasn't real spicey but had a bit too much oregano taste to it for my liking. Next time the Jerky spice one is done I'll definitely add a little liquid smoke and cayenne to spice it up. Next time I will probably do them at a lowere setting than the 160* I used because they did dry out a little bit on the ends. Overall though a good way to spend a snowy day.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 4, 2015)

They look scrumptious !


----------



## reinhard (Mar 4, 2015)

Great job on those sticks!!!  Reinhard


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice I'll be watching

Gary


----------

